# Breeder Tanks



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

This might be a stupid question. But I have always wondered why a breeder tank is called a breeder tank.

I mean I understand the tall/long terminology. 

Just dont understand why some are called breeders.

Thanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

My understanding is there are show tanks...nice and clean and decorated and in great condition....and there are breeder and fish room tanks...not necessarily mint or decorated. Many times without substrate and just with the necessary filters and habitat necessary for spawning. So instead of nice rock caves, etc., they have any old broken flower pots...or anywhere in between.


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

O meant like when I go to a pet store to buy a new tank. Some 30 gal and 40 gals are labeled breeder tanks. And their dimensions are different. Like a 30g breeder is about 36/18/12 compared to the 36/12/16.

Like i just dont understand why a tank with those dimensions are called breeder.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

larger footprint on breeders? They wouldn't need height


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Exactly, larger footprint.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Most breeder tanks are shallow about 12" tall with a larger foot print


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

Ah, cool. 

Thanks guys.


----------

